# Coccyx Removal (Tailbone)



## CAO (Oct 4, 2004)

Has anyone on this forum had this procedure? Just have a few questions on recovery and to see if others have been able to return to the bike for serious riding. Been stuck off the bike for 8 months now while the doc's ran all their tests and such. I did sneak a couple of rides with the help of several painkillers and 3 or 4 layers of shorts. Not very effective... Anyway, I have surgery scheduled for next week and have gotten mix reports and time lines for returning to the bike. The doc says 1 month maybe 2, while I have read that it can take up to a month just to sit on a sofa. I guess I will find out soon enough but any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CAO (Oct 4, 2004)

Well the lack of responce left me wondering what I was in for. The surgery went very smooth on Tuesday morning and I was just released from the hospital. Of course I am crazy sore in that area and will be taking at least 2 weeks off of work, but I should be able to return to the bike in a few months. I'm just glad that we have a plan for returning and not just a wait and see. That makes all the difference for me and enables me to stay positive during the recovery.

I am almost done with upgrading one bike and am looking forward to a couple of other projects. The one that I'm most excited about is an under $10 bar/town cruiser. That should be a challenge to build a complete bike for under ten bones. Just trying to keep busy. 

So what do you do when you're inmoblized?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Wow, what happened to cause the removal of your tailbone??

Never heard of anything like that.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## CAO (Oct 4, 2004)

jeffscott said:


> Never heard of anything like that.


Yeah, it's not a real popular injury and not something that I'd wish onto anyone. There was no clear cut cause for this like a crash or impact but the pain came on very suddenly during a ride and continued to get worse over the next several months. Basically the tailbone is just another joint in the spine (though it is not that flexable of a joint), and it was over flexing. When I would sit down it would flex into my prostate and colon area. Because this caused lots of pain in a general area and on high risk parts the docs had to run test to eliminate lots of problems like cancer. And since tailbone problems aren't that common an are difficult to fix plus I was only in pain when there was pressure (sitting) it took them a long time to decide on a cure. Removal was there best thought as it would guarenty the problem would not return.

From all the research, the tailbone is like the apendix, it is not needed and can only cause problems if injured or not functioning correctly. I was just worried that without the tailbone, my spine would be more valnerable to impacts from underneith like a saddle.

I am still wondering if any other cyclest have had an issue with their tailbone, and what they have done to ease the situation? If I'm rambling it's cause the painkillers are doing there job.


----------



## trojaninsomniac (Jan 23, 2007)

ouch........best of luck on your recovery! The time will go by fast, and you'll be riding in no time!


----------



## CAO (Oct 4, 2004)

A week after surgery and I can see why this one is not that popular. So far I'm several weeks ahead of schedule and have been able to lye on my back and even sit down for times up to 15 minutes. I'm super happy with the progress but now have to take it a little easy as I keep pushing it too much. I had blown a stitch while removing a shock for a bike so that it could go in for service. Nearly passed out from that but have manage to get back on track. Thanks for all the well wishes, this time should pass very quickly. 

There is going to be lots of saddle testing in the up coming months. Lets see how the competition stacks up.


----------



## redbugcr (Nov 28, 2005)

*know what you mean...*

Hey CAO, believe it or not I can personally share your pain (literally). I was in a huge accident 4 months ago (March 6th) while I was out on a training ride on my road bike. A speeding car basically hit me from behind. I never heard or felt the impact but when I came to I was laying on the road with paramedics standing around me. I ended up with a broken pelvis, shattered tailbone, fractured knee and some nerve damage to my right foot. I was hospitalized and restricted to bed for 2 months. After that I was able to go home but still unable to sit up for another month. I just started to sit up and take a few steps with a walker a few weeks ago.

Anyway, I was a competitive mtb racer before the accident and now I'm really wondering what will happen when I try to sit on a bike seat again. I've got my mind set on being able to ride again but I'm not sure if I will still be able to race again. I've been doing some research into some bike seats that have no nose (like http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SA403A00-Ism+Adamo+Race+Saddle.aspx) but I'm not sure if they really work. I guess I'll have to wait until I try one to really tell if they help or not.

Sorry my post is not much help but good Luck and keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## bike21 (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, speedy recovery to both CAO and rebugcr! Hope you guys get back out riding soon.

I am currently having back problems that have yet to be properly diagnosed IMO. It started randomly one morning - I had done a training ride the night before with intervals, but no crash. Basically I am pretty stiff in the lower back and have a hard time sitting upright for too long. 

I just tried to go on my first road ride in a month or so, but that didn't go so well. I can ride, but the pain is there. Time to go see a different doc tomorrow.


----------



## fern2legit2quit (May 8, 2007)

The tailbone, not the tailbone! I broke mine while snowboarding a few years ago. ugh... I never had much of an appreciation for how involved the butt is in every movement that we do until then (I remember that even standing perfectly still while brushing my teeth was excruciating). Mine took a long time to heal and even now, almost four years later, sitting on hard surfaces for very long makes it ache.

I also know a guy who broke his almost completely off, also while snowboarding, after doing a jump and landing on a tree stump. Apparently, his wiggles around and is almost completely disconected. I'll have to mention to him this surgery option.

Take care, both of you, and I hope for a good recovery.


----------



## CAO (Oct 4, 2004)

Redbug, I feel your pain and hope you're on the road to recovery. Stay with it and you'll be back on the bike if you really want it. And thanks for the support fellas, it's amazing how much it helps.

I've finally gotten back on the bike in limited doses. Started on the trainer a month ago and could only sit on a saddle for a couple of minutes but am now up to an hour. The Dr. just gave me the approval to try light xc trails and fire roads which is a blessing. I don't know how road bikers put up with the boredom of a trainer, especially when it's so nice out side. This will be my slowest recovery yet as this has been dragging on since last August. But it feels so good just to be back on the bike in any capacity.

As for saddles, there have been some surprises. Because we lean forward on the saddle while pedaling the tailbone area is not all that exposed. That said, I can not sit up on any saddle, not even for a drink of water or to relax the lower back. The best saddle that I've found to date is the Specialized Alias http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=25998
it has a huge cut out which minimizes the chances of taking a direct blow and the rest is fairly comfortable.

Fern- sorry to hear about your bro, that has to be painful. Mine would shift and contact things that should not be contacted. Surgery is an option but honestly if he is not in terrible pain to sit down I think I would pass. If he goes through with it have him plan on a couple months laying on one hip or the other...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*surgery*

I work in surgery, and I have only taken out one in the 14 years I have worked in the O.R.. 
get well soon!!


----------



## CAO (Oct 4, 2004)

it hurts said:


> I work in surgery, and I have only taken out one in the 14 years I have worked in the O.R..
> get well soon!!


Thanks for the good words. All is recovering fairly well and I can ride pretty comfortably on a 5" but I have a bad habit of over doing things. Of course I had to try riding on a 4" race bike on the third straight day of riding and thats when part of the scar/incision re-opened. There has been a small section that continues to open and bleed randomly but the Doc doesn't seam to be worried about it even 2 months after the second surgery. He says there is still a small pocket that has to heal from the inside. At least this time it was from riding and not from doing something easy like sitting on the sofa or getting out of a car.
Heal well guys.


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

Get well...


----------



## emejay (Feb 28, 2007)

I dated a girl who broke her tailbone in a sledding mishap. She had it removed. I have fond memories of looking at her scar.   She healed well and had no limitations.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

emejay said:


> I dated a girl who broke her tailbone in a sledding mishap. She had it removed. I have fond memories of looking at her scar.


:lol:


----------



## Jesspaysons (Jun 15, 2021)

Soooo how are you now? I've had extreme tail bone pain for 3 years.... all from one short half mile bike ride with my daughter. No injury. Nothing and hurt since. Tried injections first took all pain away the second added nee ways of pain. Hurts always and people wonder why I never sit down and relax I had a daycare but couldn't sit on floor doesn't work well. My question is not sitting or biking but actual other physical labor possible after surgery? I make custom shirts for living single mom with little 4 year old I have to still take care of. Wondering if any will be possible or how hard


----------

